# happy birthday 35 Whelen



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

-^*^*^*-You almost snuck it by us:mrgreen:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks dunk! Didn't expect that


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy bday, I hope that it has been a good day!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks it's been a good one. got some .338 federal dies, a nikon 2-7 for my .375 and a tru glo 2-7 for my .338. took the day off to hang out with my wife and daughter. now im working the graveyard shift and heading straight to the airport in the morning to fly to japan and be away from my family for a week. 
aside from my wife and an early morning phone call from my mother ( whose birthday it is as well) these are the only happy birthday wishes ive gotten today. you guys sure make a guy feel welcome. thanks
was the last place i expected to get birthday wishes


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Dang, snuck it right by me! Happy Birthday 35, hope you have a good trip to Japan!


----------

